# Video: Vintage Top Gear Review of Audi Ur quattro by a Young Jeremy Clarkson



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just stumbled across this vintage Top Gear clip over on the Audi-centric quattroholic blog. The piece is circa 1989 or 1990 where a much younger and less snarky Jeremy Clarkson reviews the then-new 20V version of the legendary Ur quattro. The video was made in a different Clarksonian era with less witty metaphors and a wardrobe and haircut that might have landed him a spot in an emo band. Alas, maybe Jeremy missed his Echo & The Bunnymen calling but he could call a cool car even back then. Despite the Ur's desperate need for an under-hood cleaning and instrument cluster by Casio, he still reckoned it was the top car he'd buy price no object. Watch it below.
* Full Story *


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Video: Vintage Top Gear Review of Audi Ur quattro by a Young Jeremy Clarkson ([email protected])*

Link won't play the video, so here's the youtube link!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B38RcT5bCao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Video: Vintage Top Gear Review of Audi Ur quattro by a Young Jeremy Clarkson (Booha1)*

Our code seems to be having issues with IE. We're looking into it. Thanks for posting the vid address.


----------

